# Governor (DevalPatrick.com): Supports 9-11 'Inside Job by US Government' Theory



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Our Jackass Governor is supporting the idea 9/11 May have been in Inside job

http://devalpatrick.com/issue.php?issue_id=7579012

Go to this site and speak your mind now!

Could someone make this a sticky please.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Check out the what our A-Hole Governor is spewing on his web site.*

there are alot of idiots that believe that crap....not surprised


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Pinned.
http://devalpatrick.com/issue.php?issue_id=7579012


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What a bunch of idiots! Full on Bush Derangement Syndrome (BDS). Popular Mechanics published a book that debunks these nutty conspiracy theories (don't worry, moonbats, it's easy to read so even you can understand it).

Nice going, Coupe Deval...how to kill a political career in its infancy. Genius.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just goes to show that Deval Patrick didn't win the election, Kerry Healy lost the election by running a terrible campaign. How did her side not come out with this before all those dopes voted for him? She should have pinned him down on these issues and made him answer and explain his idiotic liberal theories.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*This is the site the link takes you to*

*Governor's Web Site Reveals Voters' Home Addresses*

*Secretary Of State Wants It Taken Down*

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick launched a new page on his political Web site this weekend to organize supporters behind his issues, but Secretary of State William Galvin Monday asked the governor to take it down, fearing the identity of voters may be compromised.

Team 5 Investigates Janet Wu discovered that when people register to participate, it discloses their home address as listed in the Massachusetts voter database. Wu found that anyone could enter a name and a town and find the street address for any registered voter. For some searches, unpublished phone numbers were revealed.

Team 5 Investigates entered the name of a woman with a restraining order against a stalker. Her full address popped up on the Patrick campaign Web site.
Galvin said that he is concerned about privacy issues and worried about misuse of the information.

"I think we're all concerned about people's private information getting public. Just to be clear, this information did not come from my office," said Galvin. "We know elderly voters in particular (are) concerned about people finding their address, what apartment they're in."

"It's information that's publicly available from your city, your city hall, your local voter registration, " said Liz Morningstar of the Deval Patrick Committee.

But Galvin said he believes this is the only Web site where every Massachusetts voter's name is publicly available on one database. The database was purchased by the Patrick committee from a private vendor.

"We don't want this to have a chilling effect on people registering to vote," said Galvin.

Morningstar said if anyone has a complaint to lodge, she welcomes them to go online and register their concerns, but she said the campaign has no intention of taking down the new page.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/11389226/detail.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sh%tty web site...I was unable to access the list...I just want to know what information of mine is listed before I jump on this POS Deval.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You can come up with anyones address that is a registered voter by
putting in thier name and town.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's the rub, that website is too closely tied to the campaign website, it's campaign by proxy using the power of the Gov's office to further it.
If he is using state staff (which he is) to help coordinate this site, to help promote it, it's against the law I think.

You want to have a public issue website, you do it as part of the official website of the state or allow an entirely separate third party to run it. You do not tie to an individual candidate and you sure DO NOT use state funds and staff to run it if it's a candidate website.

Remember devalpatrick.com is a campaign site, not a gov't issues site.
http://web.archive.org/web/20050830203930/http://www.devalpatrick.com/


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Rosie O'Donnel and Deval Patrick take the prize as "Dumb and Dumber"...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*DEVAL PATRICK: "YES I DO......"*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey don't mess up my fun....
I'm one of the moonbats on the 9/11 topic.

PS Edward M. Kennedy is NOW TAKEN.....

Erraaaa I thought the girl could swim!



Wolfman said:


> Just checked out DP's site.
> 
> Wow. Talk about an untapped goldmine. What's to prevent someone from setting up a fake Yahoo or Gmail account, then registering as someone famous or well known...and posting an extensive dissertation supporting polygamy and executing the infirm under the name of John Olver from Pittsfield (or wherever he lives).
> 
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

lofu said:


> Just goes to show that Deval Patrick didn't win the election, Kerry Healy lost the election by running a terrible campaign. How did her side not come out with this before all those dopes voted for him? She should have pinned him down on these issues and made him answer and explain his idiotic liberal theories.


Spot on, friend. She and her campaign should be tried for aiding and abetting the enemy (by running a horrible campaign).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Posted to thier website:*

Create Your Issue
Use this page to present the issue you are interested in. Start by giving it a title and then write a description. Think carefully about what you want to say because this is the page you will send people when you ask them for support.
You may want to create your text in a file on your system, then paste it here. That will keep you from losing work if you are interrupted before finishing. 
Click here for notes about formatting.

Your Issue Title:
How can anyone belive the likes of Rosie O'Donnel and Duval Patrick

There is no way on this earth that someone from our government
would or could pull something like this off.

Ask anyone who was in New York at the WTC if it was a put on.
Ask any of the survivors if it was a put on.
Ask anyone involved in the searches and clean-up if it was a put on.

God help The Commonwealth Of Massachusetts for electing this moonbat.
God help the Troopers that are assigned to protect him they will earn
every penny that they make.

I watched the destruction of the WTC from the New Jersey shore and it
was not my imagination it was real.Two days later I was there at the site
and it was real,and it is still real today with the memories in my mind
of the time I spent there in the clean-up opperations.

It is time for the citizens of Massachusetts to raise up and take issue
with the idiot comments and actions of Duval Patrick, I wish it was
just a figment of my imagination that he was elected Governer of Massachusetts.

Harold Pike

If you have registered on the site go here and add your comments:

http://devalpatrick.com/issue.php?issue_id=7598197


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

god bless ya Harry :mrgreen:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

freaking classic!
http://devalpatrick.com/issue.php?issue_id=7601656


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Particularly good section:
"Your Helicopter Rides: In part see the above, but if that is not clear, understand that you NEVER use the death of a soldier and their funeral to support a lame argument for the use of a helicopter. If you REALLY cared about the soldier and his family, your schedule would have been clear for them alone. To use a funeral and then say "Ask his mother if she cared if I used the helicopter" (a paraphrase) *shows a level of cowardice and arrogance that brings into question you ability to lead*."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Governor Tweaks Web Site After Voter Outrage

_Names, Addresses Published Online_

*BOSTON -- *A wave of voter outrage continued Tuesday after Massachusetts residents found out that the names and addresses of any registered voter is easily found on Gov. Deval Patrick's Web site.

NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu reported that advocates for victims of domestic violence joined Secretary of State William Galvin Tuesday in calling for the site to be taken down.

After a day of telephone calls and negotiations, the Patrick committee refused to take down its controversial Web site. But the executive director of the governor's political committee announced they are tweaking the Web site again to make it more difficult to find voters' private information.
The Web site gives any voter the chance to weigh in on virtually any issue. But first, they must find themselves on a database, which until Tuesday required only a name or telephone number and the town where they reside. Addresses, without numbers, then pop up.

"We still have some serious problems. My office administers the address confidentiality program that protects victims of domestic violence. We are still finding some of our clients and their current addresses on this list. This is a real problem," Galvin said.

"We urge the governor to take down the site for the moment and work very quickly with the secretary of state's office to insure that victims' identities, that individuals' identities are protected," said Toni Troop, of Jane Doe Inc.

Patrick, however, tried to put an arm's length between himself and the political debate.

"Well, I think the committee should work through those concerns as I say, and I'm confident they will," Patrick said.

"Would you recommend to them they take this off for now and follow the suggestions of the secretary of state and Jane Doe Inc.?" Wu asked.

"I think the committee will work through these issues, and I'm confident that they will," Patrick said.

The committee said it will not take the site down, but said that it is making further adjustments.

"Now when you choose to log onto the site, you have to indicate not just what your first name is, your last name is, your home city or town but you also have to include the name of the street you live on," said Liz Morningstar, of the Deval Patrick Committee.

Morningstar also said by the end of Tuesday, the feature that allows users to type in a telephone number instead of name will be eliminated.

"We've tested now a number of instances where people put in unpublished numbers and the whole address pops up," Galvin said.

Often, the names of everyone who lives at that address comes up on the Web site.

"We will work to guarantee that no one will become vulnerable because of this Web site," Morningstar said. "I mean, the Web site is about engaging on issues that matter to people."

Galvin said he supports the governor's private campaign effort to promote his political agenda. But he said even with these changes, there is still a risk that personal information on the Web site can be accessed by those with ill intentions.

Troop said the committee is moving in the right direction, but she said that she needs to see the changes before making a final judgment.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/11406905/detail.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

They just did a huge edit on the site again....another way to edit and limit the discourse.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh come on... Thats the 'fair and tolerant' left we're talking about...
Sharing of ideas, open dialog, considering each others opinions...
Just ask them, they'll tell you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Governor's online forum hits a few stumbling blocks : Boston Globe*










DevalPatrick.com was designed to help activists across the state engage in a dialogue with one another and the governor.

By Lisa Wangsness, Globe Staff | March 31, 2007
Governor Deval Patrick's new website was designed to transport his Internet-based grass-roots campaign network into the realm of governing, helping activists across the state engage in a dialogue with one another and the governor himself on important Massachusetts issues.

But since the website's debut last weekend, the lofty public discourse on issues such as same-sex marriage, renewable energy, and education funding has at times dissolved into a caustic and unfocused public shouting match -- about the Sept. 11 , 2001, attacks, Christianity, and the website itself -- highlighting the political pitfalls of a medium that served Patrick so well during the campaign.
But Liz Morningstar, executive director of Patrick's political committee, said that the website, despite distractions, has delivered on the governor's promise to govern as he campaigned, from the grass roots.
But the cacophony in cyberspace underscores the inherent challenge any politician faces in opening a public forum on the Internet: focusing the discussion without censoring opinion, particularly in a medium in which posters are less restrained than they might be in person.
"It's definitely a double-edged sword," said John Horrigan, associate director of the Pew Internet & American Life Project. "Interactivity, on the one hand, is certainly a smart strategy for elected officials to use to try to reach out to their constituents. . . . What you also give up when you rely on interactivity is control."
But that, Morningstar said, is "the beauty of it."
"It is meant to be a cacophony of issues important to every day people," she said.
While the organizers' enthusiasm for the website remains undiminished, they have already had to make changes; in its original form, the site required new users to register by finding their name in a database that included addresses with house numbers, provoking an uproar among residents concerned about privacy. While designed to help users identify themselves for the purpose of registration, it could have been used to find the street address of any Massachusetts voter.
"Now that I am able to see how clearly you have violated my right to privacy, and what a terrible mistake you have made by doing so, you no longer have my defense or my support," J.B. of Plympton wrote in a message to the governor on the site.
The committee has modified the search so that it requires new users to enter their full address to register through the voter database. Users can no longer retrieve identifying information of other people by scrolling through names on the voter rolls, as they could before.
DevalPatrick.com continues to encourage first-time users to register through the database -- registering as an anonymous user is also allowed -- so that each post is signed with a user's initials and hometown.

Continued...


----------

